# DE devant un adjectif ou négation



## belenval

Bonjour
Je voudrais savoir quelle est l'explication par laquelle on met devant un adjectif ou dans une phrase négative au lieu d'utiliser l'article indéfini ou partitif. 
Je bois du vin. Je ne bois pas de vin
Il a acheté de nouveaux jeans
Merci


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour.
Je pense qu'il faut que vous posiez cette question dans le forum "français seulement".
En tout cas, vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil à ceci:
Article partitif


----------



## berndf

Moderator note:

L'OP de ce thread n'a pas demandé une explication de la règle grammaticale même mais une explication de son développement, c'est à dire *pourquoi* cette règle existe.


----------



## belenval

Merci berndf. C'est justement cela, le pourquoi. 
En plus un moderateur du forum «français seulement» m'a renvoyé ici.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Olaszinhok

Apparemment, personne ne sait répondre à cette question?!


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Dans le cas du négatif - avec 'pas' - ça s'explique peut-être par le sens du mot 'pas' : à l'origine _ne...pas_ signifiait _ne..un pas _(pas même un petit pas), puis 'pas même une petite quantité' *de* quelque chose.
Concernant 'de' devant les adjectifs, je ne connais malheureusement pas la raison/l'explication.


----------



## Zec

Bonjour!


Je ne sais pas exactement quelle est l’origine de cette règle (outre qu’il est lié à l’origine de l’article partitif et de l’article indéfini pluriel),  mais le français n’est pas la seule langue à posséder une règle pareille : dans les langues slaves,  le cas génitif  (dont les fonctions correspondent à la préposition « de ») est utilisé au lieu du cas accusatif après une négation.


Le cas génitif indo-européen  (et la préposition « de », qui l’a remplacé en français) a aussi la fonction partitive : en effet, l’article partitif français est une combinaison de la préposition « de » et de l’article défini (« de » + « le » > « du », « de » + « les » > « des »).  Il est, à ma connaissance, une innovation spécifiquement française.


Alors, la fonction accusative (après une négation) du cas génitif est probablement une extension de sa fonction partitive – si c’est le cas aussi en français, l’utilisation de la préposition « de » au lieu de l’article partitif et l’article indéfini pluriel après une négation peut s’expliquer par la grammaticalisation de la préposition « de » en fonction partitive et accusative avant la grammaticalisation des  deux articles. C’est-à-dire, il est devenu obligatoire d’utiliser la préposition « de » dans ces deux fonctions avant qu’il ait devenu obligatoire d’utiliser l’article partitif et l’article indéfini, et la nouvelle règle n’a pas remplacé la vielle après une négation (probablement parce que ça impliquerait le redoublement de la préposition : « de de le »,  « de de les » pour l’article partitif – l’article indéfini suit l’article partitif analogiquement).


Tout ça est ma propre hypothèse (je n’ai pas eu le temps de chercher des sources), mais comme l’article défini est le premier article à apparaître dans les langues romanes, elle est plus ou moins vraisemblable.


----------



## Olaszinhok

J'ai cherché des explications dans mes livres de français et même sur la Toile, mais malheureusement je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet.



Zec said:


> Le cas génitif indo-européen (et la préposition « de », qui l’a remplacé en français) a aussi la fonction partitive : en effet, l’article partitif français est une combinaison de la préposition « de » et de l’article défini (« de » + « le » > « du », « de » + « les » > « des »). Il est, à ma connaissance, une innovation spécifiquement française.



L'article partitif existe en italien aussi, même si ses règles sont un peu différentes. Par exemple, en général on n'utilise aucune préposition après une négation.
Ho degli amici/alcuni amici/ non ho amici; voglio del latte; non voglio latte; en français: j'ai des amis; je n'ai pas d'amis. Je veux du lait, je ne veux pas de lait.


----------



## Zec

Olaszinhok said:
			
		

> L'article partitif existe en italien aussi, même si ses règles sont un peu différentes. Par exemple, en général on n'utilise aucune préposition après une négation.
> Ho degli amici/alcuni amici/ non ho amici; voglio del latte; non voglio latte; en français: j'ai des amis; je n'ai pas d'amis. Je veux du lait, je ne veux pas de lait.



Merci! Le français est la seule langue romane que je connais, et je ne savais pas que l'italien n'utilise aucune préposition après une négation. Donc, la chronologie suggérée dans mon hypothèse est probablement fausse (on devrait la renverser) – comme ni le français ni l’italien n’utilisent les articles après une négation, cette absence est probablement héritée du roman commun (quelle que soit sa motivation). L’introduction de la préposition « de » en français aurait été postérieure à la grammaticalisation des articles – mais le changement du sens partitif > accusatif reste analogue à celui du cas génitif dans les langues slaves.


----------



## Doraemon-

Ce n'est pas exactement comme en français (ou en italien), mais le partitif existe aussi en catalan, et il y même a des restes du partitif aussi en espagnol (castillan): vino del bueno, toma un poco de este queso, cualquiera de ellos....
Je dirais aussi que ça vient du bas latin ou de la langue romance.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Zec said:


> L’introduction de la préposition « de » en français aurait été postérieure à la grammaticalisation des articles – mais le changement du sens partitif > accusatif reste analogue à celui du cas génitif dans les langues slaves.



Je pense que votre hypothèse est plausible, en plus je connais des bribes de russe et à mon avis, il y a certainement des analogies entre le partitif français ou italien et l'utilisation du génitif  pour exprimer la fonction partitive dans les langues slaves.



Doraemon- said:


> Ce n'est pas exactement comme en français (ou en italien), mais le partitif existe aussi en catalan



Pourriez-vous écrire des exemples de partitif en catalan, s'il vous plaît? Est-ce que vous vous référez à des phrases telles que: _no tinc gens de por_ ou _de boutifarra no ens en queda?_ C’est-à-dire la combinaison de la préposition_ de_ avec la particule _en_ ou les adverbes _gaire_ ou _gens_, par exemple?

Merci


----------



## fdb

L'article partitif : l'évolution des conditions d'emploi - Persée


----------



## Zec

Merci pour ce papier - il répond à la plupart de nos questions!

Je devrais me retenir de faire des hypothèses sur l'histoire du français sans étudier la grammaire de l'ancien français. Mon hypothèse est presque complètement fausse: que l'emploi de la préposition "de" française et du cas génitif slave soient comparables ne nous dit rien sur les origines de cet emploi (d'autant plus que les détails de son développement dans les langues slaves sont inconnus).

Il y a une seule chose que je n'ai pas bien comprise: j'ai compris que l'ancien français n'utilisait aucun article avec des quantités indéfinies (c'est à dire là où le français moderne utilise l'article partitif), sauf dans les contextes très restreints: une partie indéfinie d'un tout défini, où la préposition "de" est apparue en combinaison avec un quantifiant (y inclus l'article défini en absence d'un quantifiant ("beaucoup", "point", "pas" - bearded avait raison!) explicite, d'où l'article partitif).

Ce qui n'est pas clair est si le même était vrai pour les objets indéfinis mais quantifiables, là où le français moderne utilise l'article indéfini. Le papier donne à entendre que l'article indéfini pluriel est une extension de l'article partitif (la seule partie de mon hypothèse qui s'est avérée correcte) et que l'ancien français n'utilisait aucun article dans ces cas-là. Le papier ne dit rien de l'article indéfini singulier après la négation (sans un adverbe négatif comme "pas", "point", "mie") - est-ce que l'ancien français y utilisait l'article indéfini ou aucun article (je suppose que c'était le dernier)?


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> Pourriez-vous écrire des exemples de partitif en catalan, s'il vous plaît? Est-ce que vous vous référez à des phrases telles que: _no tinc gens de por_ ou _de boutifarra no ens en queda?_ C’est-à-dire la combinaison de la préposition_ de_ avec la particule _en_ ou les adverbes _gaire_ ou _gens_, par exemple?



Je dirais que presque tous les cas où il y a un _de _partitif en catalan est dû à la présence, parfois sous-entendue, de la particule _en_; là où il n'est pas évident est avec mots de quantité/nombres:

_Vam parlar amb tres turistes, dues *de *poloneses i una *d*'italiana.
A aquests fets que esmentes hem afegit altres *d*'insòlits.
Uns vingueren del nord; *d*'altres, del sud.
_​Même si beaucoup de monde ne le dit pas (Influence de l'espagnol, j'imagine)


----------



## belenval

Même s'il fait longtemps que j'avais posé la question, je l'avais oubliée et j'ai mis la question à nouveau. Grâce à ZEC j'ai trouvé le lien du 2018 et j'ai la possibilité de vous remercier pour vos réponses.


----------

